# 72.3% OF PVR VIEWERS SKIP COMMERCIALS



## spi-dee (Jun 6, 2002)

http://www.adage.com/news.cms?newsId=35293

here is an interesting article on commercial skipping. No surprise that beer commercials are skipped the least. They didn't mention movie trailers which I watch a lot of.

What is the difference between PVR and VCR skipping? 77% (PVR) to 16% (VCR) . No wondered ad people are worried.

What this study does show, if you make an interesting ad, people will watch.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I must be stupid.  Whenever I am watching a recorded show I almost always forget that I am watching a recording and don't skip the commercials.

Haha!


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Fits t ofa ll who would choose a name base don Spider- Man? That seems odd to me. But I think I have seen it before somewhere.


But no real difference in ad skipping except that PVRs make it a bit easier with that 30 second skip ahead button.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

What would you expect to see in Ad Age? Figures don't lie, but liers figure. They will make the numbers look like whatever they need to support their case in court to abolish PVR technology. What is the percentage of people that just get up from the couch when watching TV in real time?


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Randy_B _
> *What is the percentage of people that just get up from the couch when watching TV in real time? *


From the story:
...and those who "ignore" commercials on live TV (44.6% of the time). The research characterizes "ignoring" live TV as getting a snack, starting a conversation or taking a bathroom break.

For me, once I found the hack to change the skip button from "goto begin or goto end" of program to a 30 sec. skip on my SA Tivo, that button is pressed more often than any other button my 19 remotes.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

> What is the percentage of people that just get up from the couch when watching TV in real time?


I can see it now the Idiot from AOL/Time Warner will be quoted next as saying "Anyone who gets up durring commercials to pee is a theif" 

Good greif.

The Genie is out of the bottle already and theres no cork big enough to put it back in.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

The level of control that those *sses in the entertainment industry think they should be able to leverage on us is ludicrious!

What's next, a ankle transmitter to make sure that you don't get up to go to the can while the commercials are playing???


----------



## Brian Rector (Mar 25, 2002)

Whenever I see stuff like this from the companies, its like 1984 coming ever so close to being here finally. 

I suppose what will eventually happen is that the boxes will be designed so that even if you do attempt to fast foward through the commercials, the box will be damaged and nothing can be done.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

You must remember that all any program on tv is just something to fill the space between commercials. :bang


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

I don't know how they can ever force someone to watch commercials. I am to the point now the I PVR everything I want to see, and watch it without commercials, or listen to MC. The only commercials that I bother to watch are the 7-Up Yours commercials - that dude is friggin' funny.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

It's US ads that normally suck. I lived in London for several years and European ads are quite good. They are either fairly artistic or they are extremely funny (there is a German ad for cell phones THAT IS THE BEST commercial ever made :blush: British ad for Rollo's also hilarious.). Of course they also don't run a million of them every 13 minutes!!!

Fewer, high quality commercials would keep viewers on their butt face foward (just where they want us). Will they do this? NO, they'll just try and force us to be legislated into our seats.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

I'm waiting for the brain implant that makes us watch TV virtually so we can't skip the commercials.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Well I think that they make enough money just off of us to support their stations WITHOUT the ads. Thats one of the main points of the PVR's is to skip ahead of the commercials and having more control of your tv viewing. Without that it would make it half useless if you were to be forced to watch a commercial on it. That would defeat the purpose of having a PVR unit.


----------



## Sherlock (Mar 24, 2002)

We mute the commercials, so I guess that also makes us Thieves.

If the advertisers didn't crank up the volume so much on commercials, we wouldn't have to mute them (they say they don't boost the volume on commercials, so you know they can't be trusted). Maybe I should charge the advertisers with acoustic battery for the attack on my ears.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I had a dream last night that during a show all of a sudden it was interrupted by a commercial right in it and then went back to the show and I was thinking it seemed so out of whack. I dont even usually have dreams like this but I did about this.


----------



## spi-dee (Jun 6, 2002)

During th Super Bowl the PVR was used to replay commercials a lot more than replay the game. PVRs are not anti-commercials. Advertisers will have to make better ads. Shorter ad breaks with less repetition. I don't mind ads on TV. I really like that they help pay for most of the programs I watch. I just want better, less repetitive ads. The PVR will force advertisers to do this.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> The PVR will force advertisers to do this.


But still I wont watch them  I dont use my VCR much anymore and dont have a PVR, when theres commericals on TV I use to channel surf for a few minutes now I go to the Muzak channels and flip around between the rock and jazz channels or a few mins.


----------



## RJS1111111 (Mar 23, 2002)

Sky Angel (Worship Channel in particular) used to be a good
place to avoid commercials. Now it's so packed with commercials
and infomercials, that you can't rely on it to not be showing one
when you tune in.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

this. of course, is the BIG arguement that local affiliates use when they mitch and boan about sat users getting distant locals, even tho most sat users today are videophiles who have the tech to speed thru or eliminate commercials-it's so old hat, but affiliate stations refure to be dragged into the 21st century...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

One day, it will be illegal to turn off your TV. One day, it will be illegal to turn off your TV. One day, it will be illegal to turn off your TV....


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm suprised the percentage isn't higher


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The percentage might not be higher because of many different things such as people not knowing how to operate the skip ahead or fast forward feature, people are so acustomed to watching commercials that they continue to watch the, people forget they can fast forward or skip ahead, people get up to use the restroom, get something to eat, etc. while the commercial is playing as people have done in the past because they are used to doing that, and so forth. Any other reasons anybody can think of as to why people will not fast forward or skip ahead the commercials?


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Remember, the more they squeeze their fist, the more slips through their fingers. 



> _Originally posted by Brian Rector _
> *Whenever I see stuff like this from the companies, its like 1984 coming ever so close to being here finally.
> 
> I suppose what will eventually happen is that the boxes will be designed so that even if you do attempt to fast foward through the commercials, the box will be damaged and nothing can be done. *


----------

